# I have this thing...



## imadigger (Jan 3, 2005)

I have this thing...it was given to my Mother by my Grandad...they have both been gone for several years now.
 This is made of stone it is about 1 3/4" long 1 1/4" wide and 1 1/2" tall. It has funny scrolls or images on the flat bottom.
 Can you tell me what it is?


----------



## diggerjeff (Jan 3, 2005)

very interesting piece!! looks so. american of indian. could you give a clearer front photo?


----------



## S.C. Warner (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi Folks! I'm pretty sure this is a seal. I make them myself sometimes. It could be used for imprinting a wax seal on an envelope (a common practice long ago.) or as an ink seal for printing on paper. Usually made from soapstone (like the type that was placed in fireplaces then removed to be used as foot warmers.) I agree with the Native American look motif, here) When the image is carved, the same as a woodcut (for block printing) it is carved in reverse. A mirror image, so the true image comes out when used. I'd say give it a try, place it on ink pad then stamp a piece of paper. I believe the Chinese use the technique extensively, I remember at their pavilion during the World's Fair in Knoxville Ky. (82?) (my bad memory) they gave demonstrations of very ornate work. I could be wrong but, thought I'd offer couple cents here. Looks like a great antique find, to me.
 sc


----------



## imadigger (Jan 3, 2005)

I'll try to get a clearer image....I'm not real good with the digital camera yet...
 I would like to sell this....could you tell me an approx. price? and,what category would you put it in on ebay?
 imacamper


----------



## imadigger (Jan 3, 2005)

another pict of the same thing

 imadigger


----------



## S.C. Warner (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi Imadigger, I'm not sure...does ebay have a historical artifact category? Can you easily scratch the surface of the stone with your thumbnail? If so then it's probably the Virginia soapstone i think it is (just from the picture) Or is it hard like granite? To me those look like petroglyph's. (Like diggerjeff said, American Indian.) Would probably be worth while to have verified by an expert, or Museum.  It's obviously an authentic piece of Early American History. It's hard to put a price on priceless. What tipped me to it being a stamp is the handle, and the color of a stone I work with alot.  That is unique in itself. Have you visited my web-site? Not to give it a plug or anything, but I have been carving most of my life. And I am a history buff (or I wouldn't be digging bottles, eh?) A petroglyph, as you probably know) tells a story. I would really like to know what you have there as I put it in my photo editor and flipped it over (reverse) and still can't make much out. But you want an expert's advice on that. (not me 
 One figure looks Hopi (like a dancer, and the circle looks like a kiva) both of those would fit. And (to me) it appears to be a smoking pipe(?)on edge of left side, but it you stamp it it will be on right side.  Btw Digger, all the 'seal' I have seen and made myself have been without that really cool handle. But I do know that is the way they were. I hope some of this feedback helps you out. I hope someone in a 1000 years posts a picture  here on this forum of one of my pieces asking what it is.[sm=lol.gif]
 Bet you I dream about this tonight.

 sc


----------



## S.C. Warner (Jan 3, 2005)

Not sure..but I think the picture you posted is upside down. Are those feet at the top? If so..is it the image of one dancer with a head dress on? Look at this view..can you see the Indian? I can.

 sc.


----------



## S.C. Warner (Jan 3, 2005)

Looks Aztec. I wonder if it could be carbon dated? It's really nice! I can see the picture now. He has a cane (maybe a serpent?) and what a long tongue! 
 sc

 Lol, you guys are going to hate me (a newbie) already for this. Sorry about posting so much about this on top myself. But, I think I was off base on this. Not a wax seal or ink stamp, (close) but more than likely (imo) pre-columbian.
  Maybe to be used in duplicaticating the same image of that God over and over in pottery, friezes,etc.? It probably is made from a harder stone? The flame coming from mouth and dress appears pre-columbian to me. It could well be one of a kind.
 sc

 I just found this doing google on pre-columbian stone stamps...wow, that could have been owned by a King!

 http://libweb5.princeton.edu/mssimages/pre-columbian.html

 sc


----------



## S.C. Warner (Jan 3, 2005)

Do you think this could be Quetzalcoatl?
  Kind of looks similiar what do you all think?

 http://weber.ucsd.edu/~anthclub/quetzalcoatl/quetzal.htm

 sc
 (keeps digging)


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 3, 2005)

It does resemble.  Whatever it is , I would consider it an excellent find worthy of more investigation before I sold it on Ebay. My opinion only of coarse. Great find, Imadigger!  Kelley


----------



## bne74honda (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi.....Just my 2 cents worth, but I would suggest that you definitely take that to a museum as an initial step. Do not sell it until you do that....please. So many historical artifacts are stolen every day that it would be terrible to have something as potentially wonderful as your find turn out to be legitimately ancient after  having been sold on Ebay.

 Just my opinion tho'!

 Brian


----------



## S.C. Warner (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Imadigger, I sure hope you keep us filled in on what you find out about this find. (I was right about me having a dream about it, and I remain curious.)
 Thanks,
 sc


----------



## imadigger (Jan 11, 2005)

just to let you know......I sent an email to the smithsonion (can't spell) and I haven't heard from them....I might try another museum.

 imadigger


----------

